# Olmo è del Lipsia. Le cifre.



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2020)

Come riporta Nicolò Schira è stato raggiunto l'accordo tra Lipsia e Olmo.
20 milioni di euro più bonus alla Dinamo Zagabria. Per il giocatore contratto fino al 2024 con uno stipendio di 3 milioni all’anno più bonus.
Commissione di 9 milioni ai procuratori.

Il tecnico della Dinamo: "Olmo aveva altre offerte molto buone ma alla fine ha scelto il Lipsia.
Un club ai vertici della Bundesliga, stanno crescendo anno dopo anno e giocano la Champions League".


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Nicolò Schira è stato raggiunto l'accordo tra Lipsia e Olmo.
> 20 milioni di euro più bonus alla Dinamo Zagabria. Per il giocatore contratto fino al 2024 con uno stipendio di 3 milioni all’anno più bonus.
> Commissione di 9 milioni ai procuratori.



Ma non era il procuratore stesso ad aver detto che le commissioni erano il solito 5% ? qualcuno mente. 

E posso essere sincero al massimo, a queste cifre è follia perchè alla fine son 20 + bonus di 10 + 9 di agente. Pazzi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Nicolò Schira è stato raggiunto l'accordo tra Lipsia e Olmo.
> *20 milioni di euro più bonus alla Dinamo Zagabria*. Per il giocatore contratto fino al 2024 con uno stipendio di 3 milioni all’anno più bonus.
> *Commissione di 9 milioni ai procuratori*.



Che squallore..

Mi chiedo come sia possibile che la FIFA non abbia ancora preso provvedimenti nei confronti di questa feccia, questo cancro del sistema calcio, che sono i procuratori

Oltretutto resto della mia idea, il loro lavoro è illegale in quanto non possono prendere commissioni come se svolgessero un ruolo di intermediazione essendo legati contrattualmente a una delle tre parti in causa (a meno che non mi veniate a dire che il giocatore non è parte in causa ma il "bene" che si cede)

Chissà che mafia c'è dietro...belli i tempi in cui il procuratore era un professionista pagato dal giocatore col suo stipendio e non un delinquente che deruba le società di calcio e si arricchisce sulla pelle del sistema


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che squallore..
> 
> Mi chiedo come sia possibile che la FIFA non abbia ancora preso provvedimenti nei confronti di questa feccia, questo cancro del sistema calcio, che sono i procuratori
> 
> ...



Mah, secondo me ste mazzette ai procuratori servono solo per cose losche o vanno anch' esse nelle tasche dei giocatori (probabilissimo).

Scusa eh: io Tizio assumo come *mio *dipendente Caio

Caio fa saltare un affare che arricchirebbe Tizio per la sua commissione? Ma non scherziamo, chissà che cosa c'è dietro.

Davvero crediamo che i procuratori di Olmo, in questo caso abbiano preso praticamente più di quanto guadagnerebbe Olmo stesso?

E cosi per i vari casi Raiola ecc...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me ste mazzette ai procuratori servono solo per cose losche o vanno anch' esse nelle tasche dei giocatori (probabilissimo).
> 
> Scusa eh: io Tizio assumo come *mio *dipendente Caio
> 
> ...



E invece si..ormai i procuratori sono più potenti dei giocatori e certi procuratori ti dicono "vieni con me e ti faccio arrivare al club x; ovviamente stando alle mie regole"

Sono una mafia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E invece si..ormai i procuratori sono più potenti dei giocatori e certi procuratori ti dicono "vieni con me e ti faccio arrivare al club x; ovviamente stando alle mie regole"
> 
> Sono una mafia



Basterebbe abolire i cartellini (per me anticostituzionale che un uomo debba avere un cartellino di proprietà di una squadra come un bene). Come negli USA, solo contratti vincolanti. I procuratori verrebbero ridimensionati parecchio


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2020)

Ma state davvero a pensa alle commissioni?cioè non possiamo davvero più permetterci di prendere un giocatore che ci interessa tanto a 29 milioni con 3 milioni di stipendio?
Continuano con sta schiena dritta che alla prossima l Atalanta c'è ne fa 8.


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Nicolò Schira è stato raggiunto l'accordo tra Lipsia e Olmo.
> 20 milioni di euro più bonus alla Dinamo Zagabria. Per il giocatore contratto fino al 2024 con uno stipendio di 3 milioni all’anno più bonus.
> Commissione di 9 milioni ai procuratori.



Se le cifre sono reali, era un affare insostenibile per le nostre casse. Una commissione pari al 5% del fatturato, non ammortizzabile e immagino da versare sull'unghia, una follia per un club senza alcuna prospettiva di aumentare le entrate per almeno altri due bilanci.
Passiamo oltre, ed auguriamo a Dani Olmo lo stesso successo di Marko Pjaca, visto che la provenienza è la stessa.


----------



## alexxx19 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma state davvero a pensa alle commissioni?cioè non possiamo davvero più permetterci di prendere un giocatore che ci interessa tanto a 29 milioni con 3 milioni di stipendio?
> Continuano con sta schiena dritta che alla prossima l Atalanta c'è ne fa 8.



io si ci guardo, perchè è diventato veramente uno schifo ormai

putroppo non è più il calcio di cui mi sono innamorato io e che mi piaceva guardare


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Nicolò Schira è stato raggiunto l'accordo tra Lipsia e Olmo.
> 20 milioni di euro più bonus alla Dinamo Zagabria. Per il giocatore contratto fino al 2024 con uno stipendio di 3 milioni all’anno più bonus.
> Commissione di 9 milioni ai procuratori.



Su alcune fonti si parla di 50 milioni in tutto, tra cartellino bonus e polpette varie.

3 milioni all'anno...

Roba che non fa per noi insomma. Dispiace ma è così.


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma state davvero a pensa alle commissioni?cioè non possiamo davvero più permetterci di prendere un giocatore che ci interessa tanto a 29 milioni con 3 milioni di stipendio?
> Continuano con sta schiena dritta che alla prossima l Atalanta c'è ne fa 8.



Non sono 29 milioni, i 9 di commissione sono a parte e non ammortizzabili come con il cartellino. Quei 9 milioni a bilancio peserebbero come un acquisto a parte da 25 milioni, più ingaggio. Non scherziamo, è una follia per un club senza Champions e con gli sponsor che scappano, e lo dico io che sono il primo fustigatore di questa proprietà fake e dirigenza dilettantesca.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me ste mazzette ai procuratori servono solo per cose losche o vanno anch' esse nelle tasche dei giocatori (probabilissimo).
> 
> Scusa eh: io Tizio assumo come *mio *dipendente Caio
> 
> ...



A volte sono carte private firmate sulle % di proprietà dei giocatori, oppure sulle future rivendite.

Cose losche anche secondo me.

La FIFA fosse seria dovrebbe semplicemente abolire queste cose. Le commissioni dovrebbero valere 0, semplicemente. Non essere permesse previa squalifica del giocatore e della società. Molto semplice.

Il giocatore può avvalersi della procura di un professionista esattamente come funziona in tutti i settori, con le medesime regole. Però il calcio è un mondo a sè.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A volte sono carte private firmate sulle % di proprietà dei giocatori, oppure sulle future rivendite.
> 
> Cose losche anche secondo me.
> 
> ...



Non lo so, mi pare un po' troppo.

Di sicuro come dici qualche magagna c'è.

Ma se tu MIO DIPENDENTE, mi impedisci di decuplicare il mio ingaggio perchè non hai preso la mancia, non solo ti licenzio ma ti spacco pure la faccia.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Nicolò Schira è stato raggiunto l'accordo tra Lipsia e Olmo.
> 20 milioni di euro più bonus alla Dinamo Zagabria. Per il giocatore contratto fino al 2024 con uno stipendio di 3 milioni all’anno più bonus.
> Commissione di 9 milioni ai procuratori.



E poi io dovrei credere alla bontà del fpf?
Ma per favore.
4 procuratori che si mettono in tasca una fortuna.
Se lo pagasse il calciatore il procuratore cosi vediamo come si estinguono questi parassiti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, mi pare un po' troppo.
> 
> Di sicuro come dici qualche magagna c'è.
> 
> Ma se tu MIO DIPENDENTE, mi impedisci di decuplicare il mio ingaggio perchè non hai preso la mancia, non solo ti licenzio ma ti spacco pure la faccia.



Non succede mai in queste proporzioni..ma è chiaro che gli accordi sono vincolanti..

I procuratori si sono fatti troppo potenti, oramai nel calcio contano moltissimo..o interviene la FIFA o non se ne esce..dovrebbero tornare ad essere quello che erano


----------



## Raryof (23 Gennaio 2020)

In società che stanno a fà quindi?
A noi uno così serviva comunque, perché invece di spendere 40 mln per una scommessa di qualità come questa ne spenderai 45 o 70 per dei giocatorini come Paquetà e Piatek che, diciamocelo, erano senza ruolo pure quando sono arrivati.
Paquetà non ha mai trovato la sua posizione, Piatek si è bruciato la testa dopo 1 mese da noi (e rimaneva scarso e poco futuribile).
Occasione persa, ora che fanno? che valutazioni fanno? a posto così dopo il classico "grande" gennaio che chiude il mercato?
E Boban? ha smesso di essere croato? non avremmo un canale privilegiato nemmeno se andassimo a prendere gente dal Capodistria FC...
Vedo ancora Kessie in rosa, titolare, tranquillo, giocatori che vanno dalla società a chiedere di essere ceduti, la società o meglio i dirigenti non riescono e non sono riusciti ad azzeccare una valutazione una dei nostri cessi, valutazioni che hanno fatto scappare qualsiasi società di poverelli che cercano i nostri in prestito gratis.
Allora il problema non sono le non cessioni sono le valutazioni, l'operato, alla fine quando sbagli qualsiasi valutazione è normale dire "questo no, schiena dritta", ma poi spendi il doppio per cessi non futuribili che hai valutato male e si sono accodati ad altri cessi ancora meno futuribili e senza valore.
Gioiamo tutti insieme, schiena dritta, con degli strozzini come proprietari.. complimenti per la gestione passiva del club, mi chiedo come faccia questo club a non essere ancora caduto a pezzi dopo così tante valutazioni sbagliate.


----------



## Zlatan87 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Ma come?! e il lavoro di Boban a fari spenti/sotto traccia, ecc.???!!?!?!
Ricicleranno l'articolo per il prossimo giocatore croato che ci accostano....


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Basterebbe abolire i cartellini (per me anticostituzionale che un uomo debba avere un cartellino di proprietà di una squadra come un bene). Come negli USA, solo contratti vincolanti. I procuratori verrebbero ridimensionati parecchio



Eh ma oggi giorno se abolissimo i cartellini manderemmo a donne di facili costumi i bilanci dell'80% dei club temo..
Inoltre non si risolverebbe il problema se alla fine per ingaggiare tizio gli devo versare X di ingaggio + una cifra al procuratore..

Il punto è che deve essere reso illegale il passaggio di soldi da club a procuratori in qualsiasi forma pena appunto la squalifica: del club, del procuratore e del giocatore.

Non dimentichiamoci che TUTTI i soldi del calcio sono soldi DEI TIFOSI che pagano per lo spettacolo e non per foraggiare i conti in banca di mafiosi travestiti da professionisti


----------



## kipstar (23 Gennaio 2020)

credo cifre fuori dai parametri anche per un giovane....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Nicolò Schira è stato raggiunto l'accordo tra Lipsia e Olmo.
> 20 milioni di euro più bonus alla Dinamo Zagabria. Per il giocatore contratto fino al 2024 con uno stipendio di 3 milioni all’anno più bonus.
> Commissione di 9 milioni ai procuratori.


Epilogo scontato ormai che testimonia ancora una volta la potenza di fuoco di Idiott. Figuratevi se vincevamo il duello col Lipsia con questa proprietà di strozzini che abbiamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Epilogo scontato ormai che testimonia ancora una volta la potenza di fuoco di Idiott. Figuratevi se vincevamo il duello col Lipsia con questa proprietà di strozzini che abbiamo.



Però facendo un discorso sensato i casi son solo 2 : 

1 - Elliot se ne frega dei parametri del Fpf e compra e allora se non lo comprano concordo con te 
2 - Elliot rispetta il Fpf e non compra fin quando non esce qualcuno. 

Insomma in tutti e due i casi il Milan ne esce sconfitto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me ste mazzette ai procuratori servono solo per cose losche o vanno anch' esse nelle tasche dei giocatori (probabilissimo).
> 
> Scusa eh: io Tizio assumo come *mio *dipendente Caio
> 
> ...



cerco di dirlo da mesi ma è un concetto che non attacca.
non ha senso infatti.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Gennaio 2020)

Imbarazzanti Maldini e Boban che non riescono a vendere Suso Paquetà e forse Piatek.

L'Inter ha ceduto Lazaro..............


----------



## Raryof (23 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però facendo un discorso sensato i casi son solo 2 :
> 
> 1 - Elliot se ne frega dei parametri del Fpf e compra e allora se non lo comprano concordo con te
> 2 - Elliot rispetta il Fpf e non compra fin quando non esce qualcuno.
> ...



Attenzione, ad Elliott dei paletti frega 0, si sono fatti escludere volentieri l'anno scorso per portare avanti questo anno "standard" evitando spese a parte quelle obbligatorie, quando hanno speso se ne sono pentiti, visto il contesto, oggi non avendo solide certezze societarie è impensabile che questi vogliano investire ancora in altri giocatori solo per il gusto di rinforzare la rosa, impossibile, non lo faranno mai, il problema è che facendo così non andremo da nessuna parte perché tu puoi anche cercare di sfoltire la rosa ma se poi non hai un miglioramento è tutto inutile.
E' questo che non si capisce, con questo processo qui andremo verso il basso e non saremo mai allo stesso livello, saremo standardizzati verso la mediocrità e con costi insostenibili per quella che è la volontà di crescere e invertire il trend.
Ad oggi l'unica cosa che possiamo sperare è la cessione societaria, fine; poi a me girano le palle quando leggo che dobbiamo mandare via della gente ma non va via nessuno a parte gente regalata, fallimento su tutta la linea oscurato in parte dall'acquisto di una figurina come Ibra che potenzialmente ci sta tenendo a galla tutti.


----------



## nybreath (23 Gennaio 2020)

Se veramente il Milan ci ha provato, per le cifre che si diceva e non è andata, va bene cosi.

Qua si parla di aver investito 50m sul ragazzo, che per carità magari sarà un campione...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Aggiungete il 25% sulla prossima rivendita.
Una follia, sopratutto nella nostra situazione.
Passiamo oltre.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Gennaio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Epilogo scontato ormai che testimonia ancora una volta la potenza di fuoco di Idiott. Figuratevi se vincevamo il duello col Lipsia con questa proprietà di strozzini che abbiamo.



forse non è chiaro che una società sotto FPF come la nostra 50mln per un giocatore, senza vendere, non si possono spendere.
In più questi hanno ottenuto il 25% sulla futura rivendita.
Quali sarebbero i vantaggi nel mandare in porto un'operazione del genere per una società come la nostra che versa in condizioni economiche già di per se disastrose.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2020)

Quindi alla fine, nonostante smentite di rito, era veramente un'affare da 50 mln di euro...per un ragazzino dal campionato croato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Nicolò Schira è stato raggiunto l'accordo tra Lipsia e Olmo.
> 20 milioni di euro più bonus alla Dinamo Zagabria. Per il giocatore contratto fino al 2024 con uno stipendio di 3 milioni all’anno più bonus.
> Commissione di 9 milioni ai procuratori.



*Il tecnico della Dinamo: "Olmo aveva altre offerte molto buone ma alla fine ha scelto il Lipsia.
Un club ai vertici della Bundesliga, stanno crescendo anno dopo anno e giocano la Champions League".*


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però facendo un discorso sensato i casi son solo 2 :
> 
> 1 - Elliot se ne frega dei parametri del Fpf e compra e allora se non lo comprano concordo con te
> 2 - Elliot rispetta il Fpf e non compra fin quando non esce qualcuno.
> ...



Giochiamo ogni sette giorni, abbiamo una rosa lunghissima, ad oggi c'è gente che gioca pochissimo e ciò nonostante ha un costo di lavoro e di impatto sul budget notevole, come si può pensare arrivi qualcun altro?

Ibra, Piatek, Suso, Castellejo, Rebic, Chalanoglu, Bonaventura, Leao, Paquetà. Molti di loro giocano spesso in mediana, ma di fatto sono i nostri giocatori offensivi, Olmo sarebbe stato il nono. Per quattro ruoli, giocando ogni sette giorni. 

E' evidente, bisogna che parta qualcuno perchè possa arrivare qualcuno.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Non era più un affare nelle nostre corde. Sinceramente budget così ormai potremmo spenderli solo per giovani già “grandi”. Amen


----------



## Milanlove (23 Gennaio 2020)

Ovviamente, uno dei profili perfetti da prendere per provare a dare un senso alla ricostruizione... via, soffiato.

Boh, certi giocatori o ti sbrighi a prenderli o più tempo ci metti a trattare, più intervengono fattori che ti complicano la trattativa. 
Mi sembra come la trattativa di Sensi dove ci siamo stati dietro per settimane e mesi e poi l'Inter l'ha preso in 2 giorni senza neanche spendere tanto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, uno dei profili perfetti da prendere per provare a dare un senso alla ricostruizione... via, soffiato.
> 
> Boh, certi giocatori o ti sbrighi a prenderli o più tempo ci metti a trattare, più intervengono fattori che ti complicano la trattativa.
> Mi sembra come la trattativa di Sensi dove ci siamo stati dietro per settimane e mesi e poi l'Inter l'ha preso in 2 giorni senza neanche spendere tanto.



Nulla di cui stupirsi. Lo avevo scritto fin da quando ci venne accostato che profili alla Olmo, con lo strozzino, potevamo scordarceli. http://www.milanworld.net/caso-olmo...missioni-vt85063-post1984817.html#post1984817

Non puoi prendere certi giocatori con lo strozzino che ti mette a disposizione un budget da Torino, cessioni escluse.


----------



## sacchino (23 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me ste mazzette ai procuratori servono solo per cose losche o vanno anch' esse nelle tasche dei giocatori (probabilissimo).
> 
> Scusa eh: io Tizio assumo come *mio *dipendente Caio
> 
> ...



Secondo me le commissioni se le dividono pure i dirigenti.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nulla di cui stupirsi. Lo avevo scritto fin da quando ci venne accostato che profili alla Olmo, con lo strozzino, potevamo scordarceli. http://www.milanworld.net/caso-olmo...missioni-vt85063-post1984817.html#post1984817
> 
> Non puoi prendere certi giocatori con lo strozzino che ti mette a disposizione un budget da Torino, cessioni escluse.



Ma perche Duncan Matic Januszaj Vranckxyzwjabcdefgh Marcellin Pan e vin Cash contanti, Hickey Demir Binici pare pure Erdogan il presidente turco tanto per restare in tema....ti fanno schifo? Ma vuoi mettere, sei un ingrato ,dovresti inchinarti alla putenza/viulenza di Elliott


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ma perche Duncan Matic Januszaj Vranckxyzwjabcdefgh Marcellin Pan e vin Cash contanti, Hickey Demir Binici pare pure Erdogan il presidente turco tanto per restare in tema....ti fanno schifo? Ma vuoi mettere, sei un ingrato ,dovresti inchinarti alla putenza/viulenza di Elliott��



Ma che scherzi? Non solo mi inchino, ma ho anche creato un inno per quel bel proprietario, quel santo, quell’apostolo di Idiott.

““C'è un grande sogno
Che vive in noi
Siamo la gente dell’usuuuraaaa
Shylock nostro, siamo con te
Meno male che Idiott c'è
Siamo la gente
Che presta e che cede
Che vedrà trasformare
Un top club nel Sassuol
Shylock nostro, siamo con te
Meno male che Idiott c'è
Siamo la gente
Che i top players non prende
Che lo prende nell’ano
Ma la D eviterà
Shylock nostro, siamo con te
Meno male che Idiott c'è
Viva lo strozzino
Lo strozzino che ha scelto
Di elargirci ancora
Ancora un altro bond
Shylock nostro, siamo con te
Meno male che Idiott c'è
Shylock nostro, siamo con te
Meno male che Idiott c'è”.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma che scherzi? Non solo mi inchino, ma ho anche creato un inno per quel bel proprietario, quel santo, quell’apostolo di Idiott.
> 
> ““C'è un grande sogno
> Che vive in noi
> ...



Si addice perfettamente come inno del nuovo Milan di Elliott ; dai Elliott Gazidis Mascara portateci Millico e Petagna, così spaccheremo tutto e tutti!


----------



## Ambrole (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma state davvero a pensa alle commissioni?cioè non possiamo davvero più permetterci di prendere un giocatore che ci interessa tanto a 29 milioni con 3 milioni di stipendio?
> Continuano con sta schiena dritta che alla prossima l Atalanta c'è ne fa 8.



Pagalo tu visto che per te son noccioline


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Si addice perfettamente come inno del nuovo Milan di Elliott ; dai Elliott Gazidis Mascara portateci Millico e Petagna, così spaccheremo tutto e tutti!



Basti vedere come parlano di noi sui forum indaisti “ Cioè, uno che l'h comprato a 35 un anno fa oggi offre solo 20 mln di euro. Perculati anche dai loro ex dirigenti. Io spero che questo circo duri ancora qualche anno, mi scasso dalle risate con questi pezzenti di *****.”

Con Idiott siamo dei nessuno, una barzelletta vera. Presi per il culo perfino da escrementi come gli indaisti, la barzelletta del calcio fin dal 1908, sporchi, perdenti da sempre, disonesti come la Rube ma incapaci perfino di rubare (infatti hanno dovuto far fuori l’originale per vincere e diventare la Rubentus, come dimostrato dai campionati dal 2007 al 2010 dove ricevettero favori arbitrali clamorosi, per non parlare dell’ultima CL. Solo che poi quando tornò la Rubentus originale non ci fu più storia per loro), che devono le prime due coppe campioni alle pastiglie di Herrera come confessato da Ferruccio Mazzola e Sandro Mazzola oltre che alle mungiture degli arbitri, e il ciclo di Mou a Calciopoli con le intercettazioni taroccate e a Walter Gagg (altrimenti sarebbero ancora fermi alle CL anfetaminiche anni ‘60 e allo scudo del Trap). Perdenti, nati dopo, nati tardi, nati male, nati dal nostro scroto, questo sono. Parassiti fognari, zecche indegne, cartonati dal palmares più finto delle tette della Cipriani, parvenu senza storia, prescritti senza dignità. Ma verrà il momento che la pagheranno tutti, tutti, tutti dal primo all’ultimo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però facendo un discorso sensato i casi son solo 2 :
> 
> 1 - Elliot se ne frega dei parametri del Fpf e compra e allora se non lo comprano concordo con te
> 2 - Elliot rispetta il Fpf e non compra fin quando non esce qualcuno.
> ...


Per quello che mi riguarda la pazienza è terminata, avevano promesso un Milan alla prima, massima seconda stagione in Champions e non stanno rinforzando adeguatamente la squadra a gennaio. Per come la vedo io un proprietario deve direttamente o indirettamente iniettare denaro per farci tornare quantomeno competitivi in Italia, cosa tutt’altro che miracolosa. Sarò viziato, ma la vedo così.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per quello che mi riguarda la pazienza è terminata, avevano promesso un Milan alla prima, massima seconda stagione in Champions e non stanno rinforzando adeguatamente la squadra a gennaio. Per come la vedo io un proprietario deve direttamente o indirettamente iniettare denaro per farci tornare quantomeno competitivi in Italia, cosa tutt’altro che miracolosa. Sarò viziato, ma la vedo così.



È così. E lo è per tutti i club di alto livello in Europa.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Basti vedere come parlano di noi sui forum indaisti “ Cioè, uno che l'h comprato a 35 un anno fa oggi offre solo 20 mln di euro. Perculati anche dai loro ex dirigenti. Io spero che questo circo duri ancora qualche anno, mi scasso dalle risate con questi pezzenti di *****.”
> 
> Con Idiott siamo dei nessuno, una barzelletta vera. Presi per il culo perfino da escrementi come gli indaisti, la barzelletta del calcio fin dal 1908, sporchi, perdenti da sempre, disonesti come la Rube ma incapaci perfino di rubare (infatti hanno dovuto far fuori l’originale per vincere e diventare la Rubentus, come dimostrato dai campionati dal 2007 al 2010 dove ricevettero favori arbitrali clamorosi, per non parlare dell’ultima CL. Solo che poi quando tornò la Rubentus originale non ci fu più storia per loro), che devono le prime due coppe campioni alle pastiglie di Herrera come confessato da Ferruccio Mazzola e Sandro Mazzola oltre che alle mungiture degli arbitri, e il ciclo di Mou a Calciopoli con le intercettazioni taroccate e a Walter Gagg (altrimenti sarebbero ancora fermi alle CL anfetaminiche anni ‘60 e allo scudo del Trap). Perdenti, nati dopo, nati tardi, nati male, nati dal nostro scroto, questo sono. Parassiti fognari, zecche indegne, cartonati dal palmares più finto delle tette della Cipriani, parvenu senza storia, prescritti senza dignità. Ma verrà il momento che la pagheranno tutti, tutti, tutti dal primo all’ultimo.



Uhuhuh ... nervosetti, eh?

livello testosterone: fuori scala, tendente a +infinito


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È così. E lo è per tutti i club di alto livello in Europa.


Esatto.ci sta un limite a tutto, addirittura non riuscire a prelevare giocatori promettenti da un campionato in cui storicamente è semplice fare acquisti lo reputo abbastanza grave. Se non riesci a prendere Olmo, significa che forse è meglio chiudere baracca e burattini. E dovranno chiuderli questi di Elliott perché il Milan non è roba per loro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Uhuhuh ... nervosetti, eh?
> 
> livello testosterone: fuori scala, tendente a +infinito



Dici di me? Si, sono abbastanza nervoso in effetti.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Esatto.ci sta un limite a tutto, addirittura non riuscire a prelevare giocatori promettenti da un campionato in cui storicamente è semplice fare acquisti lo reputo abbastanza grave. Se non riesci a prendere Olmo, significa che forse è meglio chiudere baracca e burattini. E dovranno chiuderli questi di Elliott perché il Milan non è roba per loro.



Esatto. Ci fanno solo perdere tempo.


----------

